# Fidejussione bancaria



## Timbit

Hi. I am living and working in Torino and need to get a Fidejussione bancaria. I have invited a friend from Africa to visit and am guaranteeing that I have sufficient funds to host the visit. This is needed by the Embassy of Italy as part of the package of documents to apply for a Schengen visa.

My bank here in Italy Intessa Sanpaolo is hopeless! They basically said they require so much documentation that they referred me to a private company that offers this service. However, no one at that company speaks English. There do appear to be a number of companies offering this service but so far no luck finding one where English is spoken.

Has anyone else encountered this problem and/or have suggestions where to purchase this guarantee?

Many thanks.


----------



## thevale

Hi there,

I have made a "Fidejussione bancaria" for my mother in law for her to come regurarly to Italy as soon as my wife gets her citizenship. My online bank doesn't open any kind of Fidejussione, so I had to open another bank account with the Unicredit institute and everything got out pretty easy. You have to talk to the bank attendant and tell him for how many days you would like the invited person to stay. The amount of money you have to put in the Fidejussione depends on how many days. The bank did this calculation. The cost was about 60 euros that is a real rip-off of money... these banks don't do nothing and take all our money...

Anyway please also note that I'm doing this as italian citizen, and I'm not sure wheter the same procedure could work for non-italian citizens.


----------

